# can i harvest with white pistils still?



## boardercross91 (Jul 13, 2008)

is it ok to harvest if you still have white pistils. looking at the trichomes there are cloudy, clear, and amber trichomes. they look good but there are white and brown pistils, is it ok to harvest with white hairs or should they all be brown when you chop it?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 13, 2008)

you can chop if the trichs say so


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 13, 2008)

Most of the time, THC will be at it's highest when there's a mix of both white and orange hairs. Most if not all the hairs will turn orange shortly after harvest as THC production stops.

The sole factor in determining the ideal time to harvest though, since the hairs turn color at different stages in flowering for different strains, is the trichomes. THC is at peak level when the trichomes are about 30/70 amber/cloudy.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 13, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Most of the time, THC will be at it's highest when there's a mix of both white and orange hairs. Most if not all the hairs will turn orange shortly after harvest as THC production stops.
> 
> The sole factor in determining the ideal time to harvest though, since the hairs turn color at different stages in flowering for different strains, is the trichomes. THC is at peak level when the trichomes are about 30/70 amber/cloudy.



Yo man, what kinda power do i need to closely inspect the trichromes? do i need a microscope of a certain power?? Just guessing here, i've never actually inspected the trichs for harvest time, id like to start doing that though


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 13, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Yo man, what kinda power do i need to closely inspect the trichromes? do i need a microscope of a certain power?? Just guessing here, i've never actually inspected the trichs for harvest time, id like to start doing that though


 
if you have a radioshack around you you can get a good microscope there for twelve dollars,it has 60x-100x zoom....works well for me


----------



## boardercross91 (Jul 13, 2008)

i have the radioshack one as well. the trich's are clear, cloudy, and some amber, is this right? i took a little sample and it defeantly gives you a good high because i only took one hit, and im pretty baked.


----------



## boardercross91 (Jul 13, 2008)

i have the radioshack one as well. the trich's are clear, cloudy, and some amber, is this right? i took a little sample and it defeantly gives you a good high because i only took one hit, and im pretty baked.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 13, 2008)

boardercross91 said:
			
		

> i have the radioshack one as well. the trich's are clear, cloudy, and some amber, is this right? i took a little sample and it defeantly gives you a good high because i only took one hit, and im pretty baked.


 
it really a matter of prefrence, the more amber trics the more of a couchlocked, body high youll get,more cloudy/clear trics means youll get a more of a up, head high youll get. i like to wait till theres about 70%cloudy 30% amber trics ....hope this helps


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 13, 2008)

I use the mini micro and it works great but i go with a 50 50 mix on the trichs or even a 30 70 (cloudy/amber) i like to be comatose after a good hooter


----------



## boardercross91 (Jul 14, 2008)

yea, im pumped and cant wait, she's hanging up right now. very small yield but this was also the smallest plants of the 3. 30 g wet yield, so im guessing ill get about a half oz, which is fine for me to just toke until my other plant is ready for harvest, which on that one since its bigger i might wait and see what its like with more amber triches. all 3 of my plants were grown frrom bagseed, and every plant i own seems to be better than any good kb i've seen around here, deffinitely sticking to the grow.

heres a pic of the small top cola


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Most of the time, THC will be at it's highest when there's a mix of both white and orange hairs. Most if not all the hairs will turn orange shortly after harvest as THC production stops.
> 
> The sole factor in determining the ideal time to harvest though, since the hairs turn color at different stages in flowering for different strains, is the trichomes. THC is at peak level when the trichomes are about 30/70 amber/cloudy.


 
This is half true, Trichomes colour only, totally ignore the hair colours, you should be more exact in your comments, newbies will read hair colour and not have a scope and use hair colour as a guide and harvest way too early or way too late with a ruined crop.

Just my 0.02p

Do not go by pistil colour.


----------

